# Check out Il Volo!



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2016)

To see Il Volo at the Chicago Theatre...  YUMMY!!!   Video down a few posts... enjoy...


----------



## Falcon (Feb 4, 2016)

Enjoy  QS


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 4, 2016)

Have fun!


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2016)

Lucky you!  They're great.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 4, 2016)

Awesome QS! Enjoy.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 4, 2016)

Good for you, I hope you have a great time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

Too lazy to look it up, who are they?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Too lazy to look it up, who are they?



Hot little Italian Stallions...  Oh... and they can really sing too...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 4, 2016)

Like I said... they can sing...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope you have a blast at their show


----------

